# Punching bag 150-200LBS from Ceiling Joist?



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> Will it be ok to use a heavy duty lag eye bolt driven into the wooden ceiling joist in order to hang a heavy punching bag from the ceiling? It will be about 150-200 lbs.


Depends on what that “ceiling joist” is. 
A long lag bolt might be Ok in a beam. In a joist, it would be best to have a mount with multiple lags, or if you have attic access thru bolts.

What are the dimensions of these joists and are they blocked ? 200 lbs of swinging weight imposes shock loads that might twist a single joist out of position. Do you have kids that might jump on that bag and swing on it, causing even greater loads ?

If your “ceiling joists” are actually 2x4 attic truss cords, it becomes an entirely different question.


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

I prefer to put a something like a 2x8 between 2 joists and hang the bag from that.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Here's an alternative.

https://www.amazon.com/Century-Wave...D=31NE64V2VEL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=detail


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

That's a pretty hefty bag.

If the joists are accessible (i.e. no drywall on them) I would suggest a 2 x 3' piece of 1" plywood screwed across a few joists to distribute the load. Then use a threaded eyebolt with a couple of nuts and washers (or an eyebolt with a flange and male thread, and one nut/washer), through the 1" plywood. Even better if you can find a couple of 6" x 6" x 3/16" plates to sandwich the plywood.

Its not the dead weight of the bag that you need to worry about, its the impact when you hit it. Probably going to shake the whole house.


----------



## kamas (Apr 1, 2018)

Oso954 said:


> Depends on what that “ceiling joist” is.
> A long lag bolt might be Ok in a beam. In a joist, it would be best to have a mount with multiple lags, or if you have attic access thru bolts.
> 
> What are the dimensions of these joists and are they blocked ? 200 lbs of swinging weight imposes shock loads that might twist a single joist out of position. Do you have kids that might jump on that bag and swing on it, causing even greater loads ?
> ...


They are like these in the picture: https://resources.pureagent.net/exitking/images/2x12_floorjoists_with_scizzors.jpg

I measured them, they are 1.5 inches thick. Are these what we call "ceiling joists"????


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Find the exact center of the joist and you can do this only by feel or actually removing some drywall. Predrill 1/4" hole and use 3/8 eye bolt. Look for long shank eye bolt with at least 2" threads. More threads is better. Long shank may work as shock absorber. Bag won't be swinging too much anyway, unless you run tackle it.:smile: Also install nearer the wall than the center of the ceiling. 2x10 up to 10' or so should be ok but longer span may sag over time.
Bolt into a single joist could split off a chunk. But split joist, just one, should be ok to live with. To prevent sudden drop, install another eye bolt 3-4" away and tie the bag with chain or wire. You will see cracks in the drywall joints and where the screws/nails are.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

I found this.

Seems to be the best bet.


----------

